# What's the CC Controller VSL (Paul) is using in his videos?



## Nimrod7 (Mar 10, 2021)

Hey,

I am wondering what CC controller is used here: 


Sorry if it has been asked again, tried to search... 






Thanks,


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 10, 2021)

Faderfox is the make.

https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/faderfox-midi-controllers?amp


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 10, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> Faderfox is the make.
> 
> https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/faderfox-midi-controllers?amp


Thanks, seems to not be available anymore.


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2021)

I am a touch screen + software, easy to handle


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 11, 2021)

Henk said:


> I am a touch screen + software, easy to handle


Same here, but I would like to try the physical fader route.
Keep the touchscreen with metagrid always on.

Although I will miss the XY pad assigned to CC1 and CC11. :


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Mar 11, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Same here, but I would like to try the physical fader route.
> Keep the touchscreen with metagrid always on.
> 
> Although I will miss the XY pad assigned to CC1 and CC11. :


Yes, an XY pad assigned to CC1 and CC11 is great to have. This is the main reason for still using a (modified) Korg Padkontrol, and the *real* XY joystick on my old and trusty Korg WS synth that btw also has a great keybed. The Padkontrol's 16 drumpads are also fine for key-switching, but I'm thinking of a software + ipad / android solution for these. Perpaps Studio One's new v1.6 remote?


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2021)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Yes, an XY pad assigned to CC1 and CC11 is great to have. This is the main reason for still using a (modified) Korg Padkontrol, and the *real* XY joystick on my old and trusty Korg WS synth that btw also has a great keybed. The Padkontrol's 16 drumpads are also fine for key-switching, but I'm thinking of a software + ipad / android solution for these. Perpaps Studio One's new v1.6 remote?


I like your double-layer keyboard


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you, the upper one has a weighted, the lower one a semi-weighted synth Fatar action.
To be honest, I don't use the upper one much, as there's no problem playing 'piano' on a synth keybed.

But there's another interesting use case: you can e.g. assign in the DAW the upper one to a given set of tracks, and the lower one to another set of tracks. For example, upper: woodwinds, lower: brass. This makes it easier to play and hear immediately what combinations work from a tonal perspective. Also worth checking out are Spitfire's Paul Thomson videos about orchestration and voicing.


----------

